# BOOOMMBASOOOO El marido de Ainhoa Armentia, de baja psicológica tras conocer la relación de su mujer con Iñaki Urdangarín



## PORRON (22 Ene 2022)

EL PARGELA NO SABIA QUE SU MUJER SE LA FOLLABA EL DUQUE 










El marido de Ainhoa Armentia, de baja psicológica tras conocer la relación de su mujer con Iñaki Urdangarín


El bombazo de la relación que mantienen Iñaki Urdangarín y su compañera de trabajo Ainhoa Armentia ha supuesto un tremendo daño colateral para Manuel, el marido de ella, que descon




www.marca.com


----------



## BigJoe (22 Ene 2022)

"Son cosas que pasan"

Urda dixit


----------



## inteño (22 Ene 2022)

Pues que se folla ahora a la mujer del que se folla a su mujer. Y en paz.


----------



## Don Redondón (22 Ene 2022)

lo de baja es porque ahora topa con los marcos de las puertas no?


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Ene 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Pues que se folla ahora a la mujer del que se folla a su mujer. Y en paz.



Así debía ser la justicia en este país. Y añado más, si alguien le hace el amor o se folla a tu hermana, uno tendría el derecho a hacerle o follar a la hermana de aquél, sino tuviese hermana, en su defecto pagarle la debida indemnización pecuniaria o en especie según se estipule o la capacidad del agravio ocasionado. Si aquello y esto no fuese posible, el que se hubiera follado o hiciese el amor a la hermana de uno ingresaría a prisión.
Creo que es lo más justo


----------



## Estais_avisados (22 Ene 2022)

Todas es todas


----------



## ApartapeloS (22 Ene 2022)

Estará vacunado?


----------



## Esparto (22 Ene 2022)

Ahora esto se llama "no sabe gestionar una infidelidad", lo estarán tratando para que en vez de deprimirse o cabrearse le parezca lo más normal del mundo que se empotren a su señora delante suya.


----------



## Esse est deus (22 Ene 2022)

Pobre criatura progre


----------



## Fargo (22 Ene 2022)

Que alguien le de una pistola a ese hombre para que resuelva sus asuntos con Urdangarín.
Pero dadle munición también, como hacía balonmano igual esquiva las balas.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (22 Ene 2022)

Se huele que va a estar pasando pensión e hipoteca hasta el final de sus días. 
De eso no se habla nada. 
No les interesa a las putas charos ni a los rojazos maricones feministas.


----------



## César Borgia (22 Ene 2022)

Al final el más Borbón de todos es Undangarín................................................


----------



## Dan Daly (22 Ene 2022)

Por llevar cuernos te dan la baja? 

Jo, que país!


----------



## Captain Julius (22 Ene 2022)

Ese hombre está enfermo de machismo


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Ene 2022)

Buff ya no me acordaba de ese pobre hombre. Espero que se haya recuperado.
De menuda zorra se libró literalmente.


----------



## Vanatico (22 Ene 2022)

El Urdanga lleva ya meses tirandosela y la otra llegaba a casa como si nada.Pues lo tipico.


----------



## Impactrueno (22 Ene 2022)

Joder, pues a disfrutar de la vida a salvaguarda de semejante golfa.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Era famosa de antes?


----------



## orbeo (22 Ene 2022)

Que lo rete a un duelo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Era famosa de antes?



De nada, su CV en infojobs da hasta pena, analista financiera dicen los periodistas, una fp administrativa en infojobs, pasando facturas y reclamando 'pagos


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Ene 2022)

Jajaja que *REPUTA*


----------



## propellerman (22 Ene 2022)

Por lo menos ya que traicionan podrían haber sido discretos y evitarles la doble afrenta a sus respectivos cónyuges, pero ni eso, lo que deja claro lo lamentables que son los dos como personas, tal para cual el Urdanga y su amiguita; ya puestos que se casen, con quién más justo es que se junten semejantes personajes es con otros como ellos y que se acribillen a cuernos el uno al otro.
Por otra parte hoy día y tirando por lo bajo, el 50% de la gente emparejada le pone los cuernos a la otra parte, la tiparraca ésta y el figura del Urdanga sólo son dos más para el saco; las consecuencias de una sociedad de mierda que ha tirado por el sumidero valores y principios básicos


----------



## Petazetah (23 Ene 2022)

Lo sabía seguro, es como lo del covic, cuento para no ir a currar


----------



## Eudoxo (23 Ene 2022)

Todas son todas, pero hay algunas que sobresalen. Un swingers y todo arreglado.


----------



## Burrocracia (23 Ene 2022)

Como ahora está volviendo todo lo del pasado (desprecio de sexo-perspectiva de género , mojigatería -tapar el cuerpo de la mujer por las feministas y el islam , milagros cómo convertir hombres en mujeres ...) ¿Porque no volver a castigar el adulterio por la sociedad y el estado ?


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## favelados (23 Ene 2022)

Como en !a Edad Media, derecho de pernada.

El duque se folla a las campesinas y el marido a poner buena cara


----------



## Ironlord (23 Ene 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Pues que se folla ahora a la mujer del que se folla a su mujer. Y en paz.



A ver, será fea, pero a la larga sale ganando.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Ene 2022)

Ellas se mueven como pirañas en un lago en el Entornito...


----------



## imaginARIO (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## alas97 (23 Ene 2022)

las chimeneas se hicieron así de alta, para sentarte en el sillón y que los cuernos busquen el cielo.


----------



## Zuschauer (23 Ene 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Así debía ser la justicia en este país. Y añado más, si alguien le hace el amor o se folla a tu hermana, uno tendría el derecho a hacerle o follar a la hermana de aquél, sino tuviese hermana, en su defecto pagarle la debida indemnización pecuniaria o en especie según se estipule o la capacidad del agravio ocasionado. Si aquello y esto no fuese posible, el que se hubiera follado o hiciese el amor a la hermana de uno ingresaría a prisión.
> Creo que es lo más justo



Amén, y así con todos los demás delitos, y además que se esculpa en una estela de granito en vez de en papel para público conocimiento de todos.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PORRON (23 Ene 2022)

EN ESTE PAÍS UNDARGARIN REY Y ABALOS PRESIDENTE. PAÍS TORRENTE TOTAL.


----------



## wopa (23 Ene 2022)

Si el tío le echa morro y vale para la tele se saca un pastón. Para que se le pase el disgusto.


----------



## Zuschauer (23 Ene 2022)

Había olvidado ese otro suceso, por un momento he creído que se refería al manguina de Salva.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tzadik (23 Ene 2022)

Marketing a lo Olvido Hormigos 2.0



Mujer, si tú, mujer... Deja al viejo remero de tu marido, calvo, flácido y follate a un futbolista de tu pueblo 20 años menor.


Mujer, si tú, mujer, eres fea y no te conoce nadie, pero no pasa nada, puedes follarte a un famoso de la realeza, deja al pringado de tu marido


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)

Se parece a Carmen Porter


----------



## Sir Connor (23 Ene 2022)

LA Casa real es un burdel , el campechano con amante exiliado , la letizia no se separa porque tiene un chollo con el felipito, las dos infantas separadas y cornudas.....eso es una monarquia....


----------



## Gotthard (23 Ene 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Pues que se folla ahora a la mujer del que se folla a su mujer. Y en paz.



Joder, pobrecillo, le ponen los cuernos y encima tiene que pasar por ese trauma.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Ene 2022)

Esta historia cogería un tono mucho más “simpático” si entrara en escena una escopeta. El atenuante por desorden psicológico ya lo tiene.yo doy ideas.


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

hostia chaval

lo de las mujeres es de traca,que putas son joder,que asco de seres...


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

menuda charo

sigo con mis pajas o tiro de pasion 30€


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

https://media.vozpopuli.com/2022/01/21/la-madre-de-ainhoa-armentia.jpg



prefiero a la madre,se la ve experta


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (23 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EN ESTE PAÍS UNDARGARIN REY Y ABALOS PRESIDENTE. PAÍS TORRENTE TOTAL.



No , te equivocas.
La línea dinástica auténtica con la igualdaz y todo eso hubiera tenido que ser Elena —> Froilán I de Hispanistán. Qué gran monarca se ha perdido.
Entonces ahí sí que sí.
Rey: Froilan
Prime Minister: Abalos
Menestro Hacienda: Urdanga
Menestro Interior: Torrente
De ahí al G7 en un perikete


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (23 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> https://media.vozpopuli.com/2022/01/21/la-madre-de-ainhoa-armentia.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> prefiero a la madre,se la ve experta



Buenas ubres pa su edad y mejores lentejas


----------



## CocoVin (23 Ene 2022)

Urdangarin 5 años de cárcel.

Y a los dos años ya esta en libertad, trabajando y follandose a otra.

España es diferente.


----------



## bondiappcc (23 Ene 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> No , te equivocas.
> La línea dinástica auténtica con la igualdaz y todo eso hubiera tenido que ser Elena —> Froilán I de Hispanistán. Qué gran monarca se ha perdido.
> Entonces ahí sí que sí.
> Rey: Froilan
> ...



Con Froilán I sí que nos habríamos reído más que con el soso (eso parece) del Felipe.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Ene 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Así debía ser la justicia en este país. Y añado más, si alguien le hace el amor o se folla a tu hermana, uno tendría el derecho a hacerle o follar a la hermana de aquél, sino tuviese hermana, en su defecto pagarle la debida indemnización pecuniaria o en especie según se estipule o la capacidad del agravio ocasionado. Si aquello y esto no fuese posible, el que se hubiera follado o hiciese el amor a la hermana de uno ingresaría a prisión.
> Creo que es lo más justo



Si, vamos.
Si la mujer o la hermana son crankos asquerosos tienes una condena múltiple.
Imagínate que la hermana es una de esas que sale a pasear montada en la pala de una grúa.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Ene 2022)

Joder que de comentarios denigrantes en este hilo.
Claramente esto es un teatro.
Ni se que quieren tapar ahora, pero pocas cosas no son. Guerra, las kakunas se caen, corrupción...


----------



## Sesino6 (23 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EL PARGELA NO SABIA QUE SU MUJER SE LA FOLLABA EL DUQUE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El CORNUDO es siempre el ÚLTIMO en enterarse.
No pido la cárcel por adulterio pero SÍ UNA PENA por intromisión en el DERECHO AL HONOR DEL CORNUDO.


----------



## jotace (23 Ene 2022)

La adúltera tenía videos mil en las redes sociales en las que sale con familia y amigos.

Y en los programas del corazón los han descubierto y los están poniendo.

Resulta que el marido es calvo, bajito y fondón, mientras que el empalmado es alto, fibrado, con pelo y, por supuesto, rico y famoso.

Ha encontrado lo más parecido a un príncipe azul, destronado y enchironado pero más que suficiente para una Barbie administrativa de extrarradio.


----------



## Tanchus (23 Ene 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Pues que se folla ahora a la mujer del que se folla a su mujer. Y en paz.



Hostia, tío! Sí ya te han dicho que está deprimido. Qué quieres, que se suicide?


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

El un pringao de Mierda , en cuanto se entera la manda a tomar por culo y punto,‘pillándose bajas demuestra ser un betazo.
Ella una mala Puta, cornear al marido PÚBLICAMENTE, luego se quejan de que las mat… NI UNA MENOS??? POCAS CAEN!!! 

Ir confiando en vuestra pareja que si sigue con vosotros es solo POR NO HABER ENCONTRADO ALGO MEJOR, si lo encuentra no le temblará el pulso en dejarse follar hasta en público .
TDS PTS!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Tanchus (23 Ene 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Si el tío le echa morro y vale para la tele se saca un pastón. Para que se le pase el disgusto.



Eso es lo que debería hacer, ir a Tele5 a contar cosas de la otra del tipo "pues le gustaba vestirse de colegiala y disfrutaba mucho con el sexo anal. Era squirter y cada vez que se la metía por el culo dejaba el colchón que parecía Venecia durante el Acqua Alta" y cosas así, aunque se inventé la mitad. Total, no creo que la otra vaya allí a desmentirlo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El Urdanga lleva ya meses tirandosela y la otra llegaba a casa como si nada.Pues lo tipico.



Eso suele pasar , incluso llegan con la boca llena de lefa del querido y le dan besos a los niños y el marido, con el coño aún caliente de la polla del otro hace que el marido se lo coma, TDS PTS!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

De mi hermana no solo lo sospechaba si no que lo sé a ciencia cierta, de mi madre no lo esperaba .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> De mi hermana no solo lo sospechaba si no que lo sé a ciencia cierta, de mi madre no lo esperaba .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Hacen difícil lo que es fácil.

Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## brickworld (23 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> https://media.vozpopuli.com/2022/01/21/la-madre-de-ainhoa-armentia.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> prefiero a la madre,se la ve experta



Jajajajs la puta de la madre es podemita y de la pzoe le han visto el insta reenviando mierdas progres e incluso hay un par cagandose en la estampa de su futuro yerno 

Es demigrante todo


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

Al marido lo traiciona ella, Urdangarin traiciona a la infanta, el marido cornudo debería tomar represalia con ella y privando a los hijos de una madre así de puta les haría un favor.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## brickworld (23 Ene 2022)

Pues si le da un aire a nuestra maje antes era morena...quizás el duque empalmado le aconsejo cambiar de look? 











Ainhoa Armentia: su marido, su familia, sus propiedades, sus verdaderos estudios y más


Te contamos en EXCLUSIVA nuevos datos de la familia de la nueva novia de Iñaki Urdangarin, Ainhoa Armentia: quiénes son sus padres, su hermana, así como cuáles son sus estudios y su primer trabajo




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (23 Ene 2022)

Que se joda y se recorte la cornamenta. Jajaja, seguro que la tiene diminuta y la golfa las prefiere gordas.


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Ene 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que alguien le de una pistola a ese hombre para que resuelva sus asuntos con Urdangarín.
> Pero dadle munición también, como hacía balonmano igual esquiva las balas.



Ni se atrevería viendo venir lo que le iba a caer. Pegarle no ya un tiro en la cabeza, sino rozar al chulo, son 3000 años de cárcel, mientras que si me lo pega a mí, qué sé yo si entraría.

Y del hilo, qué voy a decir? que el chulo ése se ha acostado con quien le ha dado la gana. Todito pagado por lo que estamos pensando qué estufa es más económica, o por el que ni la pone porque no puede.

A saber, a saber lo que nos están costando esos fuera de España donde han querido y como han querido. Esos perdidos, Don Juan Carlos quitado del medio, y macho, aquí en toda España, ni pío. Si antes todos aquí metidos nos costaban alrededor de 600 millones de euros al año, ahora no quiero ni imaginar. Cada uno desperdigado por ahí haciendo lo que quieren.

Las veces que lo llamaron del juzgado para hacer el paripé, cuando yo lo veía andando, ése iba pensando lo que pone en mi firma. Se le veía a leguas.

Qué es un chulillo lo sé desde hace muchísimo tiempo, y que la otra es una cornua consentida, también. Se quitaron del medio por eso mismo, porque sabían que iban a seguir los problemas. La otra sabe lo que es, otra cosa es que le guste que sea así, además sabe que no la quiere para nada, lo que él a ella, si.

Hicieron como los traficantes de droga. Se van del pueblo y hacen su buen chalet en el campo. Se quitan del medio para que la gente no vea la que se traen.


----------



## piensaflexible (23 Ene 2022)

Probablemente tenga a los periodistas detrás y quiera un tiempo para ver cómo lo aborda..lo veo en parte normal.


----------



## rjota (23 Ene 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Por otra parte hoy día y tirando por lo bajo, el 50% de la gente emparejada le pone los cuernos a la otra parte, la tiparraca ésta y el figura del Urdanga sólo son dos más para el saco; las consecuencias de una sociedad de mierda que ha tirado por el sumidero valores y principios básicos


----------



## rjota (23 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Ellas se mueven como pirañas en un lago en el Entornito...



Entornito y posición.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (23 Ene 2022)

Suicidio incoming


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> https://media.vozpopuli.com/2022/01/21/la-madre-de-ainhoa-armentia.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> prefiero a la madre,se la ve experta



Buen viaje tiene la puta roja esta


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (23 Ene 2022)

Vitoria es un puto pueblo, se conoce todo el mundo y encima trabaja en la fábrica de Mercedes. Mejor que pida el traslado y se vaya a Alemania porque no va a poder salir de casa y se va a acabar tirando al embalse.


----------



## rjota (23 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El un pringao de Mierda , en cuanto se entera la manda a tomar por culo y punto,‘pillándose bajas demuestra ser un betazo.
> Ella una mala Puta, cornear al marido PÚBLICAMENTE, luego se quejan de que las mat… NI UNA MENOS??? POCAS CAEN!!!
> 
> Ir confiando en vuestra pareja que si sigue con vosotros es solo POR NO HABER ENCONTRADO ALGO MEJOR, si lo encuentra no le temblará el pulso en dejarse follar hasta en público .
> ...



Señor premio de consolación.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

Sesino6 dijo:


> El CORNUDO es siempre el ÚLTIMO en enterarse.
> No pido la cárcel por adulterio pero SÍ UNA PENA por intromisión en el DERECHO AL HONOR DEL CORNUDO.



No, el cornudo lo sabe desde antes de que pase pero no quiere creérselo, siempre hay señales como que ella se arregla más para ir al trabajo, mas reuniones y comidas de trabajo, llegar más tarde de lo normal, lencería nueva … JAMAS TE FÍES DE TU PAREJA. TDS PTS y la que no lo es suele ser por falta de oportunidades no de ganas, lo más triste es que lo hacen solo por estatus o dinero, que casualidad que se va con un tío famoso, con dinero , bien plantado … el barrendero mugroso, calvo y feo del barrio no se come una rosca.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Dr.Nick (23 Ene 2022)

La tía esta es una biega de 43 años con más km que un Mercedes africano. En el fondo le hace un favor al marido quitándosela de encima.

El duque se podía haver pillado una chortina colombiana de 35 sin problemas. En fin...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 Ene 2022)

Traicionar a quien te quiere: no se me ocurre cosa peor. Ojalá lo paguen lo más caro posible.


----------



## fyahball (23 Ene 2022)

Por los hijos es un putadon

pero por ella...

el tipo este ha esquivado una v
viogen y ahora es libre

hay que tener más huevos joder


----------



## Noega (23 Ene 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Estará vacunado?



El no se , a ella le metieron la vacuna bien adentro .... varias dosis


----------



## Karlb (23 Ene 2022)

¿A este tipo de zorras que engañan y arruinan al marido, es a las que la ninisntra cajera de igualdá pretende salvar la vida?


----------



## silverdaemon (23 Ene 2022)

Una persona normal no está preparada para el impacto mediático de una cuestión de este tipo, y aun menos en una población pequeña como Vitoria (250.000 habs) donde, si bien no se conocen todos, lo normal es cruzarte a diario por las calles principales y bares/restaurantes con ex compañeros de estudios, clientes, amigos, etc.....

Nada que ver con una gran ciudad tipo Paris, Barcelona o similar

En mi opinión, la actitud mas práctica es ser proactivo y ofrecerte a los medios del corazón y a Telecinco para hablar de las costumbres sexuales y vida íntima de la nueva novia de Urdangarin. Gestionar bien unas cuantas exclusivas te puede resolver la vida incluso si luego tienes que pagar algunas indemnización el el juzgado. Y con ese dinero empezar una nueva vida lejos de Vitoria, si puede ser en el extranjero.

Cristina Cifuentes lo entendió y ahora vive en Paris

Así es la nueva vida de Cristina Cifuentes en París (20minutos.es)

Urdangarin estuvo viviendo en Ginebra largo tiempo, alejándose del ruido del caso NOOS

Urdangarin vive en Ginebra, no en Barcelona (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Ene 2022)

Jojojo menudo fichaje real el duque empalmado...


----------



## SolyCalma (23 Ene 2022)

Lo del Duque Empalmado es que debe ser un pichabrava.

La zorra esta además pues imagínate lo bien que se lo pasará con este contandole todas las mierdas de la casa real, hasta dará para hacer un libro, y tiene que tener millones de euros y siempre la posibilidad de pedirle mas al ex-suegro o al actual rey para no irse de la lengua demasiado. Debe saber una de trapicheos..


----------



## Karlb (23 Ene 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> La Casa real es un burdel , el campechano con amante exiliado , la letizia no se separa porque tiene un chollo con el felipito, las dos infantas separadas y cornudas.....eso es una monarquia....



En la Casa Real son una panda de aficionados.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Suicidio incoming



¡Qué exagerado eres!
Supongo que la situación no es agradable para él pero no es el primero ni será el último al que su cónyuge le traiciona.


----------



## Patronio (23 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 916468



Pues ahora ha quedado demostrado que era cierto que no sabía lo que hacía su marido.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Ene 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿A este tipo de zorras que engañan y arruinan al marido, es a las que la ninisntra cajera de igualdá pretende salvar la vida?



Como el tema se politice, hay muchas posibilidades de que la adúltera y arruinafamilias salga de ésta con paguica de igual-dá, y el cornudo acabe en la cárcel.

No por nada tenemos un chuministerio de Misadria e Igual-dá trabajando 24/7 para que este tipo de cosas pasen.


----------



## Con tres ponzoñas vengo (23 Ene 2022)

Menudo cardo y además deshonesto ( por rno decir otra cosa se ha quitado el marido de encima).....hace bien en cogerse una baja ficticia e ir a celebrarlo al Caribe, para que venganza,? , a disfrutar la vida, y a buscarse una 15 o 20 años más joven


----------



## Javiser (23 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> "Son cosas que pasan"
> 
> Urda dixit



Pues si, son cosas que pasan, así que venga, circulen, que esto a nadie le importa más que a los implicados.

Joder con el puto salvame


----------



## Invasor (23 Ene 2022)

Al final se le han pegado los genes borbónicos por simpatía.
Pobre corneado. No sé si tiene críos pero en caso afirmativo que eche cuentas, que lo veo en el programa ése americano escuchando "you are not the father!"


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Ene 2022)

Con el garrote que debe calzar el Gran Duque ese tío no tiene nada que hacer


----------



## Mis Alaska (23 Ene 2022)

Lo de Urdangarín tenía que saberlo todo su círculo cercano así como el de la mujer con la que le han pillado.

Van paseando de la mano como una pareja más. No les han pillado dándose un morreo a escondidas o saliendo de un hotel. Van de la mano, a la luz del día delante de todos. Y solo vas así si te la pela que te vean, y te la pela que te vean cuando la gente a la que tienes que dar explicaciones ya lo sabe y tienen esas explicaciones.

El marido ya lo sabía, otra cosa es que se haya quitado de en medio por la presión mediática o similar. 

Me río yo de lo que ponga el artículo.


----------



## brickworld (23 Ene 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Al final se le han pegado los genes borbónicos por simpatía.
> Pobre corneado. No sé si tiene críos pero en caso afirmativo que eche cuentas, que lo veo en el programa ése americano escuchando "you are not the father!"



Solo por los críos está zorrupia se debería haber cortado un poco parece que son menores de edad así que en el insti o donde vayan les van dar Pal pelo... Y encima viviendo en la misma casa... Si eso es verdad se enteraría tomando el cafelito de las Nespresso y las madalenas... Con suerte se lo dijo recién levantarse tras pasar la noche wassapeando con el duque empalmado 

Ainhoa Armentia conoció a su marido Manuel Ruiz Niso en el trabajo, como le ha ocurrido con Urdangarin. La pareja llevaba junta más de 19 años y tienen dos hijos en común, aún menores de edad.

El matrimonio estaba en crisis desde hace tiempo pero seguían viviendo juntos en la misma casa. Sin embargo, parece que el marido de Ainhoa no conocía la relación que su mujer mantenía con Iñaki y se enteró horas antes de que saliera a la luz la revista por boca de su mujer.


----------



## Patito Feo (23 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que mejora.


----------



## Patito Feo (23 Ene 2022)

La familia, de esta, ha, de podemos y muy republicana parece. 









Ainhoa Armentia: su marido, su familia, sus propiedades, sus verdaderos estudios y más


Te contamos en EXCLUSIVA nuevos datos de la familia de la nueva novia de Iñaki Urdangarin, Ainhoa Armentia: quiénes son sus padres, su hermana, así como cuáles son sus estudios y su primer trabajo




www.vozpopuli.com





*"La madre de Ainhoa ha escrito mensajes criticando a la monarquía y a Iñaki Urdangarin*
Toñi también se muestra muy reacia con la monarquía. Ha compartido publicaciones que* muy críticas contra la Corona, el rey Felipe y el rey emérito.*

En su muro de Facebook, ha compartido al menos *dos noticias contra el rey Juan Carlos I,* una en la que se pedía que *le retirasen al monarca una calle de Vitoria que llevaba su nombre* y otra en la que se anuncia que se la han quitado."


----------



## ElMayoL (23 Ene 2022)

Una mujer tan “alegre” que hace bailecitos en tik tok y zorrea a esa edad es un signo de que igual te da la patada en el culo.


----------



## Funci-vago (23 Ene 2022)

ENTORNITO Y POSICION

BLASTER HUMILLANDO MACACOS ONE MORE TIME


----------



## Murray's (23 Ene 2022)

Que flojo, si todo el mundo hicieramos igual darnos de baja porque nos deja una tia, o se va con otro, ningún hombre trabajaria y los psicólogos serian multimillonarios

Los ricos y la gente lo tiene todo son flojos un altibajo, un desorden en sus vidas y se vienen abajo.


----------



## Murray's (23 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Yo creo que mejora.




Esta es la novia de urdanga mangarin?

No está mal. Mejor que la cristina es. Creo ha salido ganando.


----------



## Erik morden (23 Ene 2022)

Este es el pavo que perdió una medalla de oro en unas olimpiadas por su suegro? 
Talan era peor obviamente


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (23 Ene 2022)

En tiempos de decencia le hubiese descerrajado un tiro a la zorra y al hijo de puta, que es lo que se merecen


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Ene 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Se huele que va a estar pasando pensión e hipoteca hasta el final de sus días.
> De eso no se habla nada.
> No les interesa a las putas charos ni a los rojazos maricones feministas.



Los rojos también tenemos que solucionar temas de cuernos entre fachas?


----------



## DVD1975 (23 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EL PARGELA NO SABIA QUE SU MUJER SE LA FOLLABA EL DUQUE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pobre hombre


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Ene 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> En tiempos de decencia le hubiese descerrajado un tiro a la zorra y al hijo de puta, que es lo que se merecen



En tiempos de decencia, pasados los seis años te buscaban un trabajo. Por supuesto, no había wifi, Monster, Doritos ni kebab, sólo trabajo. Y si teniendo ya pelos en los huevos te pillaban haciendo el vago por ahí, te mandaban a prisión a lavarles la ropa y el pene a los veteranos, porque se entendía que no valías para más. Así que no llames al mal tiempo.


----------



## Passenger (23 Ene 2022)

Ella: Iñaki, tú y yo q somos? 
Iñaki: quita bicho, q traes una mala suerte q te cagas


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (23 Ene 2022)

*Ainhoa Armentia se muda a casa de sus padres tras publicarse sus fotos con Iñaki Urdangarin*
20MINUTOS NOTICIA 22.01.2022 - 11:11h

Lo único que se sabe hasta el momento de la mujer que ha ocupado el corazón del todavía marido de la infanta Cristina es que es administrativa en la misma empresa que trabaja él y que está casada.

Según han podido confirmar en El programa de Ana Rosa, Ainhoa todavía viviría en la misma casa que su marido, que se encuentra *sin trabajar en estos momentos en la fábrica de Mercedes en la que estaba por toda esta situación.

"Se enteró el propio miércoles, él está destrozado, ya que no sabía nada de la relación. Siguen viviendo bajo el mismo techo"*, han señalado este viernes en dicho programa.

Sin embargo, este sábado tanto Socialité como Viva la vida han podido confirmar que *Ainhoa habría tomado la decisión de abandonar la vivienda del matrimonio para mudarse a casa de sus padres después de que se hiciera pública la noticia.

Manuel, el que todavía es su marido a nivel legal, está "completamente abochornado*", ya que desconocía por completo que esta relación se estuviera iniciando desde hace un tiempo.

Su entorno más cercano "no tenían ni idea, de hecho hubo una quedada en Navidad y Ainhoa solo hablaba del viaje que iba a hacer junto a su marido y con toda la familia a París", declaran los colaboradores.









Ainhoa Armentia se muda a casa de sus padres tras publicarse sus fotos con Iñaki Urdangarin


La nueva relación de Iñaki Urdangarin con Ainhoa Armentia ha cobrado un gran protagonismo durante toda la semana en la en los medios nacionales y del mundo del corazón.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## lucky starr (23 Ene 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Eso es lo que debería hacer, ir a Tele5 a contar cosas de la otra del tipo "pues le gustaba vestirse de colegiala y disfrutaba mucho con el sexo anal. Era squirter y cada vez que se la metía por el culo dejaba el colchón que parecía Venecia durante el Acqua Alta" y cosas así, aunque se inventé la mitad. Total, no creo que la otra vaya allí a desmentirlo.



Jajajajaja lo mejor del hilo!!!!!!

PD: Manuel, si puedes leerme rehaz tu vida y aprovecha que te has hecho famoso para zumbarte a todas las que puedas!!!!!


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (23 Ene 2022)

Todo muy cutre.

El expresidiario trincón se folla a la secretaria cuarentona de efepé del despacho. Ésta, una golfa evidente que abochorna a sus hijos y marido, es buena astilla del palo de su madre tiktokera y podemita. Seguro que no ha sido la primera vez.

Sólo con este ejemplo de TDSPTS ya tenemos para la enciclopedia de casos aislados.


----------



## olympus1 (23 Ene 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Así debía ser la justicia en este país. Y añado más, si alguien le hace el amor o se folla a tu hermana, uno tendría el derecho a hacerle o follar a la hermana de aquél, sino tuviese hermana, en su defecto pagarle la debida indemnización pecuniaria o en especie según se estipule o la capacidad del agravio ocasionado. Si aquello y esto no fuese posible, el que se hubiera follado o hiciese el amor a la hermana de uno ingresaría a prisión.
> Creo que es lo más justo



Sí. Esto se llamaba ley del Talión. Ojo por ojo, diente por diente. Muy operativa en civilizaciones tradicionales. Ahora se vende que eso es cruel y que hay que tragar.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Ene 2022)

Que puta más sinvergüenza!! 

Que asco de país, está tía tendría que perder la custodia de sus hijos, indemnizar al marido por la humillación y los daños ocasionados, y por supuesto pasar manutención para los hijos. 

Hasta que no tengamos leyes y sentencias así de ejemplares, estás pedazos de puta continuarán humillando, maltratando psicológicamente a sus hijos y maridos. 

Estás tías destrozan familias y crean unos daños psicológicos a sus hijos y marido DEPORVIDA.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Ene 2022)

Las españolas son todas putas. Todas


----------



## brickworld (23 Ene 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> *Ainhoa Armentia se muda a casa de sus padres tras publicarse sus fotos con Iñaki Urdangarin*
> 20MINUTOS NOTICIA 22.01.2022 - 11:11h
> 
> Lo único que se sabe hasta el momento de la mujer que ha ocupado el corazón del todavía marido de la infanta Cristina es que es administrativa en la misma empresa que trabaja él y que está casada.
> ...



Es que también tiene cojones creo que los buitres de Sálvame estuvieron el miércoles sobrevolando la fábrica de Mercedes y preguntando a todo dios 
Vamos que el cachondeito que tuvo que aguantar el pobre hombre fue de órdago, así por mucho que seas fuerte te pega un bajonazo que te cagas 
Otra cosa es que seas corneado por un mindundi pero tener detrás a toda la buitrada de los mass mierdas persiguiendote es otro nivel...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (23 Ene 2022)

que ha pasao, contra el malote delincuente no se puede competir


----------



## brickworld (23 Ene 2022)

Lo de este país con gañanes como éste teniendo la vitta fácil y firmando como un pajillero tiene su aquel


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Pues ahora ha quedado demostrado que era cierto que no sabía lo que hacía su marido.



Que cojones no iba a saber, está callaba por lealtad al marido y ya está. Auguro otro capítulo de rociito a lo Borbón


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Es que también tiene cojones creo que los buitres de Sálvame estuvieron el miércoles sobrevolando la fábrica de Mercedes y preguntando a todo dios
> Vamos que el cachondeito que tuvo que aguantar el pobre hombre fue de órdago, así por mucho que seas fuerte te pega un bajonazo que te cagas
> Otra cosa es que seas corneado por un mindundi pero tener detrás a toda la buitrada de los mass mierdas persiguiendote es otro nivel...



Es el nuevo Amador Rivas


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Pobre criatura progre


----------



## FranMen (23 Ene 2022)

En el nuestro se debe llevar buena comisión por los titulares y las fotos


----------



## coleccionador (23 Ene 2022)

Quizás tubo que ver el que al llegar al trabajo todos sus compañeros se estuvieran partiendo la caja de el


----------



## sinfonier (23 Ene 2022)

Gold digger de manual le hace liana al marido con posicionado y el marido entra en depresión. No sabemos si habría tomado otra medida caso de no estar hablando de un noble intocable, como ir a partirle los dientes. Lo que sí sabemos es que no es un puto cuck progre.

Me solidarizo con el pobre cornudo, que al final ha pagado el pato. Bastante con que la fulana no le desplume ahora en el divorcio.


----------



## FranMen (23 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Al marido lo traiciona ella, Urdangarin traiciona a la infanta, el marido cornudo debería tomar represalia con ella y privando a los hijos de una madre así de puta les haría un favor.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Y a la madre también, más tiempo para golfear


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Y a la madre también, más tiempo para golfear



No lo entendiste, me refiero a PRIVAR DE LA MADRE A LOS HIJOS, eso que está tan de moda aunque para lo que hacen las mujeres POCAS MUEREN en mi modesta opinión.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## FranMen (23 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No lo entendiste, me refiero a PRIVAR DE LA MADRE A LOS HIJOS, eso que está tan de moda aunque para lo que hacen las mujeres POCAS MUEREN en mi modesta opinión.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



No te enteras tú, hay muchas madres deseando que el marido se que con los hijos para ellas poder “viajar” libremente, los hijos se la sudan. Conozco un caso declarado y presiento muchos más.
Muchas se quejan para obtener beneficios y chantajear al padre pero no porque quieran quedarse a los hijos


----------



## remerus (23 Ene 2022)

Es el triste destino del cornudo.


----------



## jesus88 (23 Ene 2022)

que pensaran los pipiolos que se acaban de enamorar o estan a punto de hacerlo?
seguro que diran que cosas les pasan a los demas, seguro que mi churri y yo nos querremos para siempre.

siento deciros que las relaciones de pareja, pasada la quimica, se basan exclusivamente en el interes personal, en cuanto encuentren a alguien con mas dinero, mas rabo, mas guapo..............., daros por jodidos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No te enteras tú, hay muchas madres deseando que el marido se que con los hijos para ellas poder “viajar” libremente, los hijos se la sudan. Conozco un caso declarado y presiento muchos más.
> Muchas se quejan para obtener beneficios y chantajear al padre pero no porque quieran quedarse a los hijos



Que no te enteras, DIGO QUE LA MATE, Muerta no se puede ir de viaje ni a zorrear, M U E R T A!!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## el segador (23 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Al final el más Borbón de todos es Undangarín................................................



El urdangarin ya era un pieza de cuidado antes de empezar con la Infanta Cristina, era un moroso de impuestos, dejo a la novia comprometida ya por la Infanta, bastante ha durado con la Infanta y de las estafas del dinero público pues era lo normal en un tipo sin ética ni moral.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

coleccionador dijo:


> Quizás tubo que ver el que al llegar al trabajo todos sus compañeros se estuvieran partiendo la caja de el



Pues eso demuestra la clase de hijos de puta que son, si fuésemos una sociedad NORMAL en vez de reírnos del cornudo LE DARIAMOS LA ESPALDA A LA ZORRA HIJA DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## jesus88 (23 Ene 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Por lo menos ya que traicionan podrían haber sido discretos y evitarles la doble afrenta a sus respectivos cónyuges, pero ni eso, lo que deja claro lo lamentables que son los dos como personas, tal para cual el Urdanga y su amiguita; ya puestos que se casen, con quién más justo es que se junten semejantes personajes es con otros como ellos y que se acribillen a cuernos el uno al otro.
> Por otra parte hoy día y tirando por lo bajo, el 50% de la gente emparejada le pone los cuernos a la otra parte, la tiparraca ésta y el figura del Urdanga sólo son dos más para el saco; las consecuencias de una sociedad de mierda que ha tirado por el sumidero valores y principios básicos



te imaginas una pareja actual que se conocen con 20 años, y fuesen fieles por ambas partes durante 60 años ?


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Ene 2022)

Joder pobre hombre, y encima el descojone que os traéis aquí, alguno igual ve la paja en el ojo ajeno.


----------



## jesus88 (23 Ene 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> LA Casa real es un burdel , el campechano con amante exiliado , la letizia no se separa porque tiene un chollo con el felipito, las dos infantas separadas y cornudas.....eso es una monarquia....



y se supone que la monarquia debe representar lo mejor de cada pueblo, los mas destacados, los mas valiosos, valientes, honrados, fieles.......

menudo owned mundial a los defensores de la monarquia.


----------



## Teofrasto (23 Ene 2022)

La casa Real y sus moradores no son más que la imagen exacta de este decadente, corrupto, y despreciable país. Ojalá caiga un meteorito y desaparezca este estercolero


----------



## Tanchus (23 Ene 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Joder pobre hombre, y encima el descojone que os traéis aquí, alguno igual ve la paja en el ojo ajeno.



Eh, a hablar de bukkakes a un hilo +18, degenerado!


----------



## Cormac (23 Ene 2022)

Es que te meten en una oficina, a un ex atleta de élite, famoso, miembro de la Casa Real, guapete y ex presidiario y lo normal sería que si se lo propone se lleva a cualquier maruja aburrida de la vida.


----------



## manutartufo (23 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> lo de baja es porque ahora topa con los marcos de las puertas no?



Es por falta de calcio jajajajajaja


----------



## Cuerpodeotro (23 Ene 2022)

Pero si este hombre tiene un futuro brillante por delante hinchándose a ganar euros en programas del corazón. Si se lo monta bien se pasa el resto de su vida sin trabajar y follandose a buenas putas.


----------



## FranMen (23 Ene 2022)

El hombre debería estar contento, ha pasado a formar parte de la realeza, aunque sea de forma indirecta y por la puerta de atrás


----------



## Sr. Pérez (23 Ene 2022)

11 páginas y nadie lo ha dicho todavía:

Es fea. El Urdanga está rascando el fondo del barril con la protocharo de barrio fepera caracaballo.

A esa torda la he visto yo con esa misma foto de la bici pintada en el POF.

El único que me da pena, y no mucha, es el marido que no tiene culpa de ser el PCM provinciano que no supo elegir y se echó la piedra al cuello con la primera que le tocó la trompetita en fiestas de la Blanca.


----------



## capas (23 Ene 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Por llevar cuernos te dan la baja?
> 
> Jo, que país!


----------



## Europeo Despierto (23 Ene 2022)

Joder, casada y con hijos, vida ya hecha, y se tira al primero que puede. 
Pensad que si se tira a un desconocido no se entera nadie, pero va y se tira a Urdangarin sabiendo que todos los periodistas anda detrás de él.
Eso es que no te importe una mierda que se enteren y el daño que haces a tu marido. En eso se han convertido las mujeres españolas


----------



## wopa (23 Ene 2022)

Igual se van a vivir los cuatro juntos y forman una "familia moderna poliamorosa".


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EL PARGELA NO SABIA QUE SU MUJER SE LA FOLLABA EL DUQUE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos de la putaca please.


----------



## Felson (23 Ene 2022)

Esa parte de la historia casi nunca se cuenta, hasta que llega Shakespeare y se escribe un Corín Tellado, pero en clásico.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Yo creo que mejora.



Tampoco era muy difícil.


----------



## Abrojo (23 Ene 2022)

Tendrían que haberle invitado a mirar, que es lo moderno


----------



## Sonico (23 Ene 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Por llevar cuernos te dan la baja?
> 
> Jo, que país!



Según en que curros. En el mío no.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Ene 2022)

*TDS PTS*

*GYM Y CONTACTO 0 *


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> lo de baja es porque ahora topa con los marcos de las puertas no?




Es la brecha social del que si cabe y no cabe por las puertas
Necesitará una buena dosis de resiliencia

¿ Pero vosotros creeis que una mujer asi es creible cuando luego vaya a juicio del divorcio y diga que lo más le importa en la vida son sus hijos, después de haber destrozado su familia ? Pues sí, su señoría la creerá, y al cornudo le impondrá la mayor parte de la carga del divorcio: manuntenciones, pocas visitas, pago de hipoteca... etc... Luego algunos no entienden por qué algunos hombres se vuelven locos y hacen barbaridades


----------



## wopa (23 Ene 2022)

Vaya bola que ha pillado. Baja, baja, baja hasta la absoluta. Urkullu le dejará el 100% de pensión y con algo de televisión que se haga ya no vuelve a trabajar en su vida. Efectivamente, ha entrado en la familia Borbón (por la puerta de servicio, vale) y, al igual que todos ellos, no va a pegar un palo al agua en su puta vida.


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Ene 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> LA Casa real es un burdel , el campechano con amante exiliado , la letizia no se separa porque tiene un chollo con el felipito, las dos infantas separadas y cornudas.....eso es una monarquia....




Y la leonor la han aparcado en un insti donde el desafuero lgtbi campa a sus anchas... Ya me huelo que vamos a tener dos reinas... Al tiempo !


----------



## Knight who says ni (23 Ene 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Pues que se folla ahora a la mujer del que se folla a su mujer. Y en paz.



doble bochorno


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Ene 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> La tía esta es una biega de 43 años con más km que un Mercedes africano. En el fondo le hace un favor al marido quitándosela de encima.
> 
> El duque se podía haver pillado una chortina colombiana de 35 sin problemas. En fin...




Siempre pasa igual, te enrrollas con quien tienes más a mano, y casi siempre eso es en el trabajo.... Cuidado con las mugeres que trabajan fuera y aún tienen un pase de gracia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> lo de baja es porque ahora topa con los marcos de las puertas no?



Y raya los techos de los coches que verifica


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Ene 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Lo de Urdangarín tenía que saberlo todo su círculo cercano así como el de la mujer con la que le han pillado.
> 
> Van paseando de la mano como una pareja más. No les han pillado dándose un morreo a escondidas o saliendo de un hotel. Van de la mano, a la luz del día delante de todos. Y solo vas así si te la pela que te vean, y te la pela que te vean cuando la gente a la que tienes que dar explicaciones ya lo sabe y tienen esas explicaciones.
> 
> ...




Imaginate cuando ella se lo dijera a su circulo de amigas ¡ Que sorprendidas y emocionadas todas ! ¿ Alguna le diria que lo que estaba haciendo estab muy feo ? Va a ser que no...


----------



## Aspie (23 Ene 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Se huele que va a estar pasando pensión e hipoteca hasta el final de sus días.
> De eso no se habla nada.
> No les interesa a las putas charos ni a los rojazos maricones feministas.



La cipotecada es la leguleya.
El compró un libro y supo aplicarlo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Ene 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que alguien le de una pistola a ese hombre para que resuelva sus asuntos con Urdangarín.
> Pero dadle munición también, como hacía balonmano igual esquiva las balas.



Que leche

No has visto el ultimo duelo?

Un conde debe blandir espada y pica a caballo y el humillado igual. A muerte


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Pobre criatura progre



Claro, un facha ya habría matado al Urdangarín con sus propias manos....


----------



## ciudadlibre (23 Ene 2022)

contra un duque empalmado nada se puede hacer, asi que a cargar con la cornamenta, que solo duele cuando sale, pero posiblemente le de de comer si sabe anunciarse como el "cornudo de españa"


----------



## SkullandPhones (23 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Tampoco era muy difícil.



Esa berruga la ha tenido que chupar Urdanga.


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Ene 2022)

Baja por cuernos, que país


----------



## Choni poligonera (25 Ene 2022)

Up!


----------



## Linsecte2000 (25 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser basvra para follarte a una casada


----------

